# A Share from the UK



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

A good evening at the stick club last night, one of our older members brought in a stick he had made for a retired yorkshire Miner, thought it would be a nice share for this group.





















The brass encapsulated item is Davy Safety Lamp, the encapsulation is done using clear cold cast resin as is the NUM (National Union of Miners) badge in the coronet.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Thanks Gloops! I like seeing sticks with a theme like that.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Great looking stick! 
The local gave me a pin with our logo and my 35 years of service on it, might make for nice inlay on a stick. Right now it just sits in a box with my tie tacks.......


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

a mixed bunch of crooks/markets sticks /thumb stick


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

Gloops, that is an amazing bit of craftsmanship, there. Compliments to your friend!

Also a great bunch of sticks you posted, Cobalt.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

A fine looking bunch of sticks. Are they your work?
Rodney


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

no there not mine I havnt got the space to get the kit to shape ram and buffalo horn mores the pity

But the majority of the club members I go to tend to work horn


----------



## top8cane (Mar 29, 2018)

Hi Friend,

Please let your Friend know he did a beautiful job on the cane! Question for you, I use different color nylon cords for the canes. I'd be interested

in where I would be able to get that type of cord and device!

Cheers Mate,

Jerry


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

a nice find by Paul daunt a near perfect thumbstick by the looks of it, a rare find


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

Fantastic color (sorry, I meant colour) on that one. Should be a prize winner in competition.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

That would be rare. A long straight clear section with a nearly perfect fork at the top. I don't think that happens often even where straight hazel is available.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

a couple of sticks a moor hen by Malc















a octopus by Kevin moody


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Thanks Gloops That is a nice presentation stick/gift. Well thought out and done.


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

top8cane said:


> Hi Friend,
> 
> Please let your Friend know he did a beautiful job on the cane! Question for you, I use different color nylon cords for the canes. I'd be interested
> 
> ...


It's a Boot Lace from miners Boots.


----------



## Red Kite (Apr 26, 2018)

Lovely sticks, Gentlemen. If I can get to something approaching halfway good as those, I'll be over the moon.


----------

